# Working backwards with LVP



## tbayav8er (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I am laying LVP throughout the main floor of my house with no transitions. I planned out the installation in such a way that I only have one room where I will have to work backwards with the flooring. Any tips on easier ways to install the groove side to the tongue side? Thanks!


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 17, 2020)

Good luck, when I did it for our new Pastor we used transition strips.   I'd love the look of no transition strips but it would have required someone with better skills than this DIYer.


----------



## tbayav8er (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes - I've had to work backwards into a couple of closets already. Wasn't fun. I managed to get it in nicely, but it took way longer. Not looking forward to doing this entire bedroom working backwards.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 18, 2020)

I like this method of attaching a whole row and with a helper put it all in backwards at once.







The first time I used laminate I did 4 rooms about 600 sq ft and it was back in the day before it snapped together and it was just T&G and needed all seams glued. Two of the rooms I had to go backwards and that wasn’t to bad with T&G. The flooring place told me I could never do it without transition strips. After it was down the guy still didn’t believe me and asked to come out and see it. He did and offered me a job as an installer, haha. I told him my knees are shot after one floor.

T&G hardwood is nice you can buy a spline to reverse direction. Wonder why they don’t make laminate strips to do the same?


----------



## tbayav8er (Sep 18, 2020)

bud16415 said:


> I like this method of attaching a whole row and with a helper put it all in backwards at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks for that video, that's a great idea!


----------



## tbayav8er (Oct 4, 2020)

bud16415 said:


> I like this method of attaching a whole row and with a helper put it all in backwards at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks again for this video! This made working backwards wayyyy easier, with no damage to any of my flooring!


----------

